# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  vom 5.8-17.8.03 nach peynier, dirtjumpen!!!!!!

## Old Anonym

wer hätte lust an diesem datum 5.8-17.8.03 mit auf peynier zu kommen, dort gibts jumps vom feinsten.
bo70 a-t bluemail dot ch

----------


## X-up

gibt au bilder von diesen jumps ?

----------

